# DIY CO2 Questions...



## Realistik84 (Sep 12, 2011)

I am not getting any responses in the General forum, so thought I would try here...

I am setting up a DIY - I actually found the Nutrfin C02 refill packets for .70 a for a package of 3...so figued what the heck. 

2 Liter Pop Bottle
Airline tubing
Check Valve
"Discard-A-Stone" Diffuser (http://www.petco.com/product/6126/Le...Airstones.aspx)

Drilled the cap of the 2 Liter, put airline in and sealed with Superglue. Cup line and put checkvalue about 6 inches from the cap. 

1.) What mix do I use with the Nutrafin Refill packets? I believe 1 Cup of Water and 1 Cup of Sugar...does that sound right?

2.) Any issues keeping the 2 Liter in my cabinet underneath the tank?

3.) Is that "diffusor" acceptable? Where is the ideal placement in the tank (I have the 30G biocube) with a return pump on the left and intake on the right through a 3 stage mechanical filtration system.


----------



## ddrfreak_tung (Sep 6, 2010)

nutrifin has their own little measurements. but here's my recipe
1 cup sugar
fill the water up to about 2/3 way up w luke warm water, shake it around
then add the other 2 packets. they're yeast n baking soda
stir around. make sure the water isnt too hot. it'll kill the yeast.
dont use the air stone. find take out chopstik shove it into your airtubing. it'll start diffusing when the yeast produce co2. i bought those airstone and they produce massive bubbles.


----------



## ddrfreak_tung (Sep 6, 2010)

oh and it's best to place the co2 tubing at the bottom of the tank, right below your filter intake. that way the bubblees wil get sucked up and diffuse into the water within your filter
it'll take a few hours before you see bubbles so no worries if you dont see it right away


----------



## Realistik84 (Sep 12, 2011)

ddrfreak_tung said:


> oh and it's best to place the co2 tubing at the bottom of the tank, right below your filter intake. that way the bubblees wil get sucked up and diffuse into the water within your filter
> it'll take a few hours before you see bubbles so no worries if you dont see it right away


Thanks for the Help Dddrfreak_tung. 

This is the 2nd time I saw placing by the filter intake. I questioned it at first because it seem weird that I would want the water it is being diffused into hitting air - allowing the CO2 to release?????? 

I have seen others suggest placing under the pump as the force will help in it diffusing...???? WHo knows, but I will take Ph and Kh measurements tonight, setup DIY and take your advice then measure again.

Is there a level of CO2 that if = xx ppm shut the crap down and perform water change immediately :icon_bigg?


----------



## ddrfreak_tung (Sep 6, 2010)

yes you would do either, the intake will diffuse it right into the water, but it also depends on the filter. hob filters are bad for this so place it below the return. 
if you place it below the return it will also work as it pushes the bubbles down making them stay within the water for longer periods.
if you're doing just 1, 2 litter bottle on a 30 gal tank. i dont think it's possible to overdose on co2. 
when i ran diy co2 i used 2 bottles changing 1 weekly on my 15 gal and everything was fine.
i've never measured the amount of co2 when doing diy. but here's what to watch for if your fish start grasping for air or just isnt as active then it might be a sign for too much. then you can just get some water movement going to diffuse some oxygen into the tank. but dont worrie as you probably will never reach that point within your 30 gal with just 1 bottle


----------



## ddrfreak_tung (Sep 6, 2010)

many uses the intake method since they have a canister or internal filter. the return doent have a chance to hit air so the only exchange is at the surface. but hob filters causes a lot of turbulance and gas exchange so they're not as favored for co2 diffusion


----------



## ddrfreak_tung (Sep 6, 2010)

here's what i've used in the past to diffuse co2 and provide flow. 
it's a mini internal filter maybe 1inx1in so pretty small. i just took off the filter cartridge and leaving just the powerhead. i got it at petsmart.








then i just connect the co2 tubing to a suction cup and place it below the propeller, it churns up the bubbles into tiny bubbles smaller then my glass diffuser lol









but obviously place the filter at the bottom of the tank and you're set


----------



## Realistik84 (Sep 12, 2011)

ddrfreak_tung said:


> here's what i've used in the past to diffuse co2 and provide flow.
> it's a mini internal filter maybe 1inx1in so pretty small. i just took off the filter cartridge and leaving just the powerhead. i got it at petsmart.
> 
> 
> ...


Very good info - I saw this in a youtube video and it costs like $10 - I am going to keep this in mind if I dont see the results with my current setup. 

Thanks a lot for the help.

I am going to try under the pump as Biocube has a good setup that seems like it will be nice for that.


----------



## ddrfreak_tung (Sep 6, 2010)

gl and remember to take a pic of your tank!!!


----------



## somewhatshocked (Aug 8, 2011)

Have you considered using a standard in-tank diffuser that you can order from eBay or one of the forum's sponsors for cheap?

I've had great luck using them with DIY.


----------



## Realistik84 (Sep 12, 2011)

somewhatshocked said:


> Have you considered using a standard in-tank diffuser that you can order from eBay or one of the forum's sponsors for cheap?
> 
> I've had great luck using them with DIY.


I havent considered, mostly b/c didnt even know to think of it. I would be happy to look, and certainly if there is one you would suggest a link would be great.


----------



## aman74 (Feb 19, 2007)

Realistik84 said:


> I am not getting any responses in the General forum, so thought I would try here...


Just so you know there's a DIY forum here. You might get more action on your thread there. Also, plenty of other posts similar to your to scan through.


----------



## somewhatshocked (Aug 8, 2011)

+1 to aman74.

Realistik84: They're all basically the same on eBay. Just get one that fits your tank size and needs. Search around and find one you like. They're cheap.

Or buy one from The Shrimp Lab or another forum sponsor.


----------



## JasonG75 (Mar 1, 2011)

yea, you can get 2 for 9.99 on [Ebay Link Removed]

WHY do I get [Ebay Link Removed] when all I say is EBAY? IS Ebay a BAD word?


----------



## kamikazi (Sep 3, 2010)

looks like you are getting plenty of responses now, but if you need more input alot of DIY CO2 questions are posted in the DIY section.


----------



## Realistik84 (Sep 12, 2011)

Thanks guys - I setup the DIY CO2 last night using the Discard a Stone diffusor...I will see how it works and if it seems like the bubbles are too large to diffuse nicely will consider alternatives....

However, after about 12 hours nothing has happened inside the 2 Liter...just sitting there...perhaps more time is needed for the "process" to take place.


----------



## somewhatshocked (Aug 8, 2011)

JasonG75 said:


> yea, you can get 2 for 9.99 on [Ebay Link Removed]
> 
> WHY do I get [Ebay Link Removed] when all I say is EBAY? IS Ebay a BAD word?


Check the forum stickies on eBay and AquaBid links.


----------



## ddrfreak_tung (Sep 6, 2010)

Sometimes it takes 24hr to get the process going, 

When I do a batch, I like to mix in Luke warm water & sugar in the bottle to dissolve it, then in a different cup, put in the yeast a little sugar and some warm water, then stir it around to activate the yeast and oxygenate the water making it "turn on" quicker. Then I dump everything into the bottle. I usually get some action within a few hours.

Make sure the water isn't too hot, it'll kill the yeast. N if it's too cold it might take it longer to activate


----------



## shinycard255 (Sep 15, 2011)

If you want a good DIY CO2, look into paintball CO2 (I've mentioned this in your general forum posts)


----------



## Aquinoobie16 (Oct 19, 2011)

for super low cost... just use an unused cigarette filter... just stuff it in the end of the tubing and presto diffused CO2... make sure its not menthol and UNUSED dont wanna get ur fish addicted to nicotine lol


----------



## AquaLED (Oct 25, 2011)

I've used a regular air stone (the green colored kind) with great success. It makes small enough bubbles and, since it is placed under the water return (of a canister filter) it pushes the bubbles back down.

This has allowed me to sustain 30-35ppm CO2 from my DIY CO2 reactor. Incredible bubbling from Riccia.


----------



## Jaguar (Oct 13, 2011)

I use a fine mist airstone stuck in a gravel vac stuck on the output of a power head. works wonderfully, but looks awful. Don't mind my melting amazon sword lol. In the process of making a foam cover for the input and some kind of floss plug for the vac.


----------



## Elrodg (Sep 14, 2011)

Jaguar said:


> I use a fine mist airstone stuck in a gravel vac stuck on the output of a power head. works wonderfully, but looks awful. Don't mind my melting amazon sword lol. In the process of making a foam cover for the input and some kind of floss plug for the vac.


I do the same and it works like gangbusters


----------

